# oops but kind of cool



## bjfowle (Aug 21, 2006)

didn't change the manual settings on my camera before taking this one at a concert


----------



## Oldfireguy (Aug 21, 2006)

I kind of like that.  Do it in B&W and it would have a ghosty look to it.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 21, 2006)

Does your heart jump into your throat when you press the shutter & you hear click........................................................click! 

Nice effect though, just needed a bit more exposure! :shock:


----------



## bjfowle (Aug 22, 2006)

actually it was so loud i couldn't even here the click, plus it was only 1/8 of a second
here it is in b/w


----------



## karissa (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the color one the best..  I usually try to get shots like this.. just cuase they are fun.


----------



## karissa (Aug 22, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Does your heart jump into your throat when you press the shutter & you hear click........................................................click!


  Thats a very good description of something I have had happen a few times...


----------



## terri (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the color one!   I bet the guitarist would dig it, too.   :thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice. I wonder if he'd buy it, hahaha.

Shame on me, money always on my mind!


----------



## bjfowle (Aug 23, 2006)

i'm friends with the band so if he wanted it i would just give it to him


----------



## Knopka (Aug 24, 2006)

I dig both versions. 
What kind of music do they play? I would assume, rock?


----------



## bjfowle (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah,
www.heyhollywoodmusic.com


----------

